# WWII period bicycles



## milbicycleman (Dec 31, 2014)

I have two WWII era bicycles in the for sale section that might interest you guys. I have a 1942 Western Flyer womens victory bike  and a 1946 Schwinn balloon tire womens bike with blackout hubs and a skiptooth chain for sale. PM me if interested.


----------

